# not guilty



## Fuscus (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200407/s1154464.htm


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm glad.


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 15, 2004)

in a way im not, sorry if that offends anyone, but out of all the people around he should know. Because of how big he is he is starting to push the rules. thow i dont think he should go to jail but a fine that goes into the protection of the animals would have been good


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you know the details of the case? I'd like to assume that it was looked into and if he DID deserve a fine, he would get one. He shouldn't be treated differently, not only recieving the same punishment anyone else could expect but you can't fine him to set an example, that's not fair either.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 15, 2004)

I totally agree H_I_S. They said it was looked into, it came out that he did not commit any offences or overstep the laws in place. Good on him I say for producing what will surely be some more entertaining programming.

Simon Archibald


----------



## ashley_morris22 (Jul 15, 2004)

can you honestly say that if it was you or i that we would have got away with it, its like the whales no one can go close but when mimi McPh. got to close it was a slap on the wrist and told dont do it again but everyone else cops a big fine. thats all i ment. hek i like the blokem, i just ment rules are rules.

thats all
thanks
ashley


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2004)

It was a foregone conclusion that nothing was gonna happen to him. He'd have chucked a sook and threaten to take his zoo elsewhere again like he did last time.


----------



## JeffHardy (Jul 15, 2004)

We've only seen a little footage that, because of camera angles, cuts and splices etc., may have been manipulated to give a totally wrong impression of what really happened. We also don't know the details of what was allowed by licence conditions. Film crews and scientists (no inference here re SI) often have a far greater opportunity for close encounters than the unqualified observer.

So we shouldn't pass judgements without knowing all the facts.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2004)

JeffHardy said:


> So we shouldn't pass judgements without knowing all the facts.




It's never stopped us before Jeff, why would we start now? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

i think he should get treated the same way as everyone else if i did that i would have gotten a fine. just goes to prove that celbs get away with everything exacpt murder. just like what he did with his 3 month old son. with that croc it would have only take 2 secs for that croc to grab that baby. and steve wouldn't be able to do anything. he got a slap on the wrist with that one. if me or someone on the town did that we would get in alot of trouble. i think celbs should get treated like everyone else who cares if there got money. what do they do to help the world nothing.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 15, 2004)

spottedpython said:


> i think he should get treated the same way as everyone else if i did that i would have gotten a fine.



...he was probably granted specific permissions for what he did, something you would not be given. Also, you don't know that he's been treated differently as we don't know the condition of the filming licence he was issued.



spottedpython said:


> just like what he did with his 3 month old son. with that croc it would have only take 2 secs for that croc to grab that baby. and steve wouldn't be able to do anything. he got a slap on the wrist with that one. if me or someone on the town did that we would get in alot of trouble.



If you or the rest of the general public were anywhere near a crocodile in it's natural environment and did what he did, you wouldn't have had video cameras everywhere filming the whole thing. Therefore, you can guarantee that nothing would be done about it if you did the same thing because nobody would know.



spottedpython said:


> i think celbs should get treated like everyone else who cares if there got money. what do they do to help the world nothing.



...he's done a hell of a lot more for conservation awareness and species protection than any of the people on this site (including you) will ever do. Unless of course someone becomes as rich and famous as he is.

Simon Archibald


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

i don't really care too me steve is an idoit.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 15, 2004)

cheers simon, i was just going to commend her on such a well articulated argument :roll: :?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 15, 2004)

spottedpython said:


> i don't really care too me steve is an idoit.



Kettle, can you hear the Pot calling you black?

Simon Archibald


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

what you mean by that simon.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 15, 2004)

Jeez, Get a life both of you. Simon. Your older and should know better. Go to your room.
Spotted. You haven't even met Steve so be nice until you do. 
Peter


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

i understand why people like him all i'm saying is i don't peter everyone has there right to dislike someone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

hahahaha this site is always good for a laugh eh??

Spotted I didnt realize you were a world expert on crocodilians???? So how on earth can you possibly know that the croc could easily have taken his baby, fact is he knew what he was doing!!

I dont agree with everything he does, for instance having a fierce snake dangling in front of his nose, and free handling a tiger rattlesnake..but hey I respect him and I will not pass judgement until I have met the bloke..neither should you
Brodie


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

for one i know for a fact cause my neigbour has owned crocs for 30 years and 2 his showed me scars to what his 5ft babies did to him. he said the parents were tame when babies and now he can't even go near them without bing strike at. i'm not saying i know everything my neigbour said there very quick when it comes to biting and denfisive attuide. we also talked about what steve irwin did and he even said that croc could take that baby easy done.


----------



## bigguy (Jul 15, 2004)

SpottedPython, whats the name of your neighbour who has kept crocs for 30 years???


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

john


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.news.com.au/ is currently running a poll on the issue

Do you think Steve Irwin deserved punishment for his Antarctic exploits?
Total votes: 4678 
1216? 
??25.99% ??Crikey yes!
3462? 
??74.0% ??Aw, no way!


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 15, 2004)

spottedpython said:


> for one i know for a fact cause my neigbour has owned crocs for 30 years and 2 his showed me scars to what his 5ft babies did to him. he said the parents were tame when babies and now he can't even go near them without bing strike at. i'm not saying i know everything my neigbour said there very quick when it comes to biting and denfisive attuide. we also talked about what steve irwin did and he even said that croc could take that baby easy done.



Where does he (John Smith) keep these alleged crocodiles ?
In the bathtub ?
Steve has done heaps in the conservation of animals and when you realize he is bringing up his kids the same ways his parents brought him up its not such a suprize .
Also Have you been to aussie zoo ? they way the place has gone ahead since he took it over is amazing .I used to supply rats to him years ago, they used to give free entry to the park in payment for them but i think they have there own breeding going now
I am very happy that he was cleared and i will not change my opinion .


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

he has them he didn't show me the adults he showed me the babies he breeds them for zoos and all that.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 15, 2004)

whats his full name ? maybe somone on here has heard of him then ?


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

john smith


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 15, 2004)

yeah that sounds about right so you are stretching the truth again are you ?


----------



## glacey (Jul 15, 2004)

spottedpython said:


> i think celbs should get treated like everyone else who cares if there got money. what do they do to help the world nothing.



And you call Steve an idiot!! :roll: 

Maybe you should spend more time working out how to look after your own animals before bagging someone else. 

Your neighbour must be a very patient person if he puts up with some of the dribble that you ask on this site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

i think spotted as an imaginary friend


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

He's a prick and so is the investigation leader. NO BALLS!


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 15, 2004)

GO STEVE, if anybody on here has done as much as he has, then they, and they only, have any right to bag the man, for those that sit on their buts and judge him, get out and do something for the wildlife like he does, 
and spottedpython, until you are perfect, stop judging a great man you know nothing about, and yes you have the right to dislike anybody you want to, but don't you think before you can judge anybody you should at least meet him...... at least he is out there putting his life at risk trying to help in the only way he knows, 
and your neigbour having croc's for 30 years and if i remember right he also knows everything about reptiles, lol, if he does, why isn't he doing shows like steve

GO STEVE.........

cheers,
steve6610........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> at least he is out there putting his life at risk



Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahhahahhahah


----------



## peterescue (Jul 15, 2004)

I would have responded earlier but I was so weak from laughter that I couldnt even press a key to type.
ROTFALMAO Oh my stomache hurts.


----------



## bigguy (Jul 15, 2004)

Africa, easy buddy. Dont have a stroke laughing so hard. Well after reading the above quote we can easily see Steve has fooled another person with his set up TV shows.


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 15, 2004)

you mean out of everything i said thats all you want to comment on, lol, that was a figure of speach, not meant to be taken seriously, i hope i didn't give you cramps from laughing to much, 

cheers,
steve6610..........


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you for your concern bigguy, I was indeed in danger of busting my favourite foo foo valve over that one


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

my 8 year old cousin met him even she said his an idoit.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> GO STEVE.........



YUP! As far as possible


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> stop judging a great man



Muahahahahahah


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 15, 2004)

8 year old, lol, my 8 year old nephew is an idiot, lol, how would an 8 year old be able to make that judgement, lol, you should hear the things my nephews say about me, lol.....

cheers,
steve6610......


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> in the only way he knows,



Poor misguided soul  hehehehehe


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> why isn't he doing shows like steve



Perhaps he likes animals?

Muahahahahaha


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

do i care no think what you like of him and get off my back.


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 15, 2004)

now thats getting better africancichlidau, i thought somebody could do a bit better then just laugh.......

cheers,
steve6610


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> why isn't he doing shows like steve



Perhaps he likes animals?

Muahahahahaha

See, there was more I could comment on


----------



## morpheus21 (Jul 15, 2004)

I for one agree with spotted. Steve is a dickhead, no matter how you put it. People making comments about that we will never achieve the conservation things that he has have no right to do so. How many of us are a croc farmers kid? How many of us had a zoo handed down to them in the family? steve6610 makes comment about him risking his life to try to help, please, what a complete load of **** :roll: . He is out there being a dickhead for publicity and money, also how is he risking money doing such staged dumb **** eg. an episode with spitting cobras in Africa and he pisses them off and gets spat in the eye where he has to get to the nearest village for water or else he goes blind :roll: . As if neither him or the crew carryed water on them. Steve is no tough guy I saw him at Australia Zoo one timw I was there and he was running to a croc show surrounded by security guards, surely this wildlife warrior :roll: who faces man eating crocs. sharks and venonmous snakes needs not to be protected against such lowly creatures the likes of you and me.

With Steve :evil: and baby Bob with the croc and him being in control that is also a load of ****. There is no way anybody could be in control of a wild animal like that and also what the hell was the point of him holding, and not supporting him properly at the same time, his own son while feeding a croc? There was absolutly no legitimate reason for it except for publicity. Would anybody here on this forum do that to any of their children? Would any sane person do it? No and am digusted that he faced no discenplanary action for it.

I do however know that he has done many good things for raising the awareness of reptiles in the community and conservation projects, and his zoo is an unbelievable, although I still wish he had more reptiles, but at the end of the line he is a major wanker and I for one wish to no longer see the "GREATEST WILDLIFE WARRIOR WALKING THE EARTH" :roll: do any more "nature" shows or dumbass publicity stunts and just concentrate on his already excellent zoo. 

On a side note I was always under the impression that this was supposed to be a friendly community but all too often people seem to become less than polite when people disagree with them and unneccesary personal attacks are too often made.


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 15, 2004)

spotted you really need to learn how to take some back, you seem to be able to throw it but don't like it coming back, 
do you see me complaining about getting some thrown back at me, lol, i'm quite enjoying it, 
it would be a very sad world if everybody thought the same, and had the same views, 

cheers,
steve6610


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 15, 2004)

hi morpheus, i do agree with some of your comments, i also wasn't in favour of him doing the baby stunt, not that i'd say the baby was in any danger, as it's something i don't know about, but like him or hate him, he does at least make people think about our wildlife and that can only be good, 
catch you all later, my beds calling me, 
thanks afro for the replys, maybe we can do it again some time,
keep your chin up spotted, 

cheers,
steve6610.......


----------



## spottedpython (Jul 15, 2004)

steve6610 one thing you don't want to get on my bad side cause you don't want to see me when i'm angry.so back the hell away from me.i'm allowd to have my own opnions just cause i don't say ohh i love steve irwin his the best bloke on earth being sarcsitic if you didn't know. god my dad has more repest to reptiles then what that wanka does at least my dad doesn't go making them angry just so they strike and make them stressed. why can't steve just show the animal and leave them alone that animal doesn't need some human up in its face when its probably hunting for food or is trying to rest how would you like it if you were laying in bed asleep and someone just jumped out of no where you will be freaked out so imagention how the snake would feel put your self in the snakes situation. and what would you see this big thing runing up towards you the snake wouldn't know what to do either to slither away or stand its ground. to them we are a preder. i'm putting my self in the snakes situation. maybe you should do the same. all that snake probably wants to do is rest in the sun and all of a sudden bam a big thing runs out of the bush that snake will be scared and stressed.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 15, 2004)

hahahahahaha this thread is getting fun!

I reckon steve is a publicity seeking eedjut. His docos don't have much to do with nature but they do make him rich. His major contribution to conservation is to conserve his bank balance. :wink:


----------



## Daisy (Jul 15, 2004)

Has anyone seen Steve Irwin & steve6610 in the same room? curious huh?


----------



## bigguy (Jul 16, 2004)

I have personally known Steve for years. SpottedPython, he has a passion for reptiles , specially crocs. Never say he does not respect them. 

As for his shows, just about everthing is set up, with minimal risk for Steve. And yes, he really acts an idiot in front of the camera, but its all aimed at the USA market. Is it sucsessful, well look at his bank balance. But to his credit he invests most back into his park and by buying wilderness areas.

Is he the worlds leading wildlife warrior as he stated. I doubt that very much. But he has drawn millions of people around the world to watch him act stupidly, thereby giving them some wildlife appreciation.

Now just because he is famous, is no excuse to be let off when you break the law. People in NSW are fined for getting to close to Whales. People are fined(including me) for picking up wildanimals for pictures. People are fined for breaking Occupational Health and Safety rules. Yet, each time it hits the fan for Steve, he is let off. No body else is. Its just because he is famous. ITS JUST WRONG but I bet it will just keep happening


----------



## Daisy (Jul 16, 2004)

Well he certainly is enthusiatic, even if he bungs it on a bit. Does he buy wilderness areas to conserve? Good for him if true.


----------



## bigguy (Jul 16, 2004)

Daisy said:


> Well he certainly is enthusiatic, even if he bungs it on a bit. Does he buy wilderness areas to conserve? Good for him if true.



Daisy, its true allright. He has purchased lots of land for conservation reasons. However, there is a very bad side to Steve that most will never see. I have seen it on numerous occasions and this is the reason why I personally have no respect for him anymore.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 16, 2004)

Nothing like a steve story to get stuff hitting the fan. 
Steves greatest commercial asset is his personality and the fact that the yanks like him. But he needs vast knowledge and a genuine love of animals to back that up. Then as well he needs a business sense (or have some one close to him with business sense) to ensure that he is not just a flash in the pan.


----------



## peterescue (Jul 16, 2004)

:wink:


----------



## ether (Jul 16, 2004)

> steve6610 one thing you don't want to get on my bad side cause you don't want to see me when i'm angry.so back the hell away from me



Spotted you are continually talking urself up. Everyone is always on ur back!! So why dont you for once just sit bak watch a debate/thread carry out without you adding such stupid and un-thought out posts.

Regards Ether


----------



## Slateman (Jul 16, 2004)

spottedpython said:


> my 8 year old cousin met him even she said his an idoit.


Spoted you mabe would be surprice about him. You two have something speciall. I think that Steve and Spoted would be great together. :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 16, 2004)

I dont think he would take her !


----------



## morpheus21 (Jul 16, 2004)

> However, there is a very bad side to Steve that most will never see. I have seen it on numerous occasions and this is the reason why I personally have no respect for him anymore.



I am very curious to what this bad side is Bigguy? Are you able to tell us? Not that I really need anymore reasons to dislike the guy.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 16, 2004)

I remember another ex-member that was famous for making up fun little stories (such as spotted's neighbour having crocs for 30 years). Has anyone seen spottedpython and Belle~Belinda in the same room???

Simon Archibald


----------



## bigguy (Jul 16, 2004)

Morpheus,

Put it this way,it is alleged if you were a herp doing a trip to North Queensland it was not adviseable to stop in a see Steve on your way home. It was funny how so many people seemed to be pulled over by the authorities after stopping there.

Also, I have seen Steve openly lie in court to bolster NPWS court cases. Plus wear a wire to try and incriminate friends for the NPWS.

I can tell you now Steve has no love for ANY private reptile keepers. His opinion is every one of them are just crooks. He has stated this so many times at zoo meetings.


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 16, 2004)

> Has anyone seen Steve Irwin & steve6610 in the same room? curious huh?



just so you know i have never meant the guy, but i too can have my say as everybody else can, and i have never been to his park, 

cheers,
steve6610........


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 16, 2004)

> I remember another ex-member that was famous for making up fun little stories (such as spotted's neighbour having crocs for 30 years). Has anyone seen spottedpython and Belle~Belinda in the same room???
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Archibald



my thought exactly, at least what i said was not from somebody else, it was my own thoughts, wrong or right, they were mine..

cheers,
steve6610


----------



## bigguy (Jul 16, 2004)

Steve6610

No need to worry. We know your not the allmighty one as you dont use CRIKEY every sentance


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 16, 2004)

> Steve6610
> 
> No need to worry. We know your not the allmighty one as you dont use CRIKEY every sentance



wish i had his bank account though, might come in handy to get a few more reptiles.....

cheers,
steve6610.......


----------



## earthmother (Jul 17, 2004)

It's getting a tad too personal, we should leave Spot to have her own opinion until she sees fit to change it, if ever.
We all like to have a view and we've all got different perspectives.

The steve Irwin issue is a personal choice.
He's a tall poppy and we like to cut their heads off.

I think he's an actor, I admire him for his financial contribution to conservation - he uses the money he makes from his antics for good purposes.

I know as a fact that he has a temperature controlled van that he keeps his reptiles in before filming, which, of course decreases his risk - but gives kids the impression that they can tail a King Brown Snake.
So it evens out for me. He does good and then he's a bit silly. 

The Baby Bob incident - I have a vaguely educated opinion on that.
The fella at the ARP said that the safest place to stand was directly in front of a Crocodile. I think he's a smart man. I'll believe him.
Please correct this if it's wrong you Crocodilian people. 
Em


----------



## bigguy (Jul 17, 2004)

Em,

Yes you are quite correct. If the Croc is out of the water the safest place is in front of it. Large crocs are very slow out of the water and it is very easy just to step back out of their range. Never stand to the side of them however, as their sideways stike is very fast.

Now if the croc is still in the water, do not stand to close in front of it as they use their tails to propel themselves out at high speed.


----------



## Tommo (Jul 17, 2004)

i though u had to run away in a zig zag line cos they cant turn well


----------



## ether (Jul 17, 2004)

thats a Rhino i think. When i was in Nepal the guy was like yeh if a Rhino charges at you ran away in zig zags or climb a tree. Its because they dont ahve very good eye sight............maybe its the same wih crocs......do they have poor eye sight?

Regards Ether


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 17, 2004)

One of the most stupid things I've ever done was practising what I'd do if a rhino ever charged at me. I was standing in the backyeard, imagining a rhino charging, then at the last moment I'd dive to the side. A friend happened to come over to visit and walked in quietly and at the right time to see me standing there for a moment then dive into the grass, roll over then quickly stand up. He asked what I was doing and I said I was getting ready in case I was ever attacked by a rhino..... "oh course" he said...

Exam stress drives me to do some really stupid things!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 17, 2004)

Your only problem with climbing a tree is when the rhino repeatedly charges it and knocks it down only to spite you 

As for zig-zagging out of the way of a crocodile - that's not true. Just run like hell. They are slower on land, and the bigger the croc, the more weight it has to carry. The strike zone is to either side of the head and it is lightning.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Parko (Jul 17, 2004)

lol Sdaji dont you hate it when you get caught out, I was caught the other day with a metal bar raised above my head about to clobber the neighbours menacing dog, was only inches from my range for the big downswing when the neighbour walks round the corner.....
At least he keeps his mongrel saluki thing locked up and away from my kids now.
Simon, I doubt very much Spotted and Belle are one and the same. Belinda was actually quite an intelligent young lass, just had a volatile temper which led her to say ''naughty'' things. I for one was sad to see her go.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 17, 2004)

I dont believe he did anything wrong, to be able to get his message out to the world S. Irwin or anyone else would have to get close to the wildlife....Steve just happens to be the most loved and the most hated conservationist...so any angle to bring him down would be exsploited....


----------



## Magpie (Jul 17, 2004)

I say we have us a lynching party!
*Beryl...... get the dawgs*


----------



## ether (Jul 17, 2004)

Simon,

It has to see you first before it starts to knock the tree over. They have very good hearing but a basically blind. The Rhino that is.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jul 17, 2004)

True ether, but I was saying it in relation to it chasing you, then climbing up a tree. Nevertheless, this is a problem I doubt I'll be facing in my lifetime.

Simon Archibald


----------



## ether (Jul 17, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm back!
And because of the indignaty of being locked out I'm posting this
http://www.google.com/news?num=30&h...t.org/thenews/newsdesk/SYD180202.htm&filter=0
111 news stories on Sir Crickey

that will teach ya *

* I was going to post the story that described him as "Everyones Favorite Naturelist" but that story has dissappeared.


----------



## ether (Jul 17, 2004)

Ahhh Fuscus our resident news journalist....welcome back. I was also locked out last night. Its amazing how bored you get without APS.


----------

